# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  راهنمایی برای تطبیق دروس

## K0nkurii1111

من میخوام دی دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیرم زبان 11 و دینی19شدم تاثیر این درسا هم 7درصده بنظرتون واسه زبان تطبیق بزنم؟و اینکه میشه دینی رو تطبیق بزنم و زبان رو نه یا اینکه باید هردوشو بزنم یا نزنم کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه ممنونم

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام 

شما اجازه دارین درسای مشترکی رو که بین دیپ اولتون و دیپ مجددی که قصد گرفتنشو داری، تطبیق بزنی.....(حتما باید اون درسا در هر دو دیپ هم کد باشند....)

البته این به معنای اجبار نیست........یعنی هرکدوم از اون درسای مشترک رو میتونین تطبیق بزنین یا اینکه میتونین دوباره امتحان بدین.....(شما مخیر به امتحان دادن با ندادن اون درسای مشترک هستین)

موفق باشی.....

----------

